
Show HN: JavaScript regex tester for macOS - masonicb00m
http://regularity.co
======
obihill
I use regex101.com, which has a really great explanation feature, but it's not
really built for 'search and replace'. You might want to take a look at it and
see how you match up against it.

~~~
btown
Highly recommend regex101 to anyone reading this. Multiple language support,
colored highlights based on which group matched, a full-fledged debugger that
steps through every character tested, and substitution with group references.
That said, OP's solution has a much simpler interface, and if you like that
kind of thing for focus, it seems like it's a great little app!

~~~
obihill
This has a simpler interface, yes. But, it took me a while to get comfortable
with regular expressions, so the explanations of what was going on was like a
built-in tutor, and apps like this definitely need this to be useful to
learners.

------
tuxracer
Great design! This would make a really awesome PWA vs electron only. Let me
know if you'd like any help with that

------
ud0
Awesome design, I just started learning regex deeply so this is serendipity :)

~~~
masonicb00m
Thanks! If you see anything that could be improved, please LMK

------
mrmondo
"It's free - what are you waiting for..." seems kind of, creepy?

Also, what's the value in having this in JavaScript?

~~~
masonicb00m
The "JavaScript" qualifier is just to let you know what flavor of regex it
expects.

